# Strange spot in my terribilis



## Radagast (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi ! I have a pair of terribilis, but today I notice a strange spot. 








What could it be ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like an abrasion. Ed has a possible fix for you. 



Ed said:


> Silvadene cream (silver sulfradiazene) has a broader specificity than does neosporin so if she can get it from a vet, it may be the better choice. Often lesions on frogs do not have just one infectious agent in them, they tend to have multiple bacteria (and neosporin doesn't affect all of them), and can in addition have fungal or protozoal infections.
> 
> I would see what the vet has to say about it.
> 
> Ed


You may want to make sure there's not something in your tank you should remove. Make sure there is not a rough stone, or piece of wood, that your frogs may be burrowing under, picking up more abrasions.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 15, 2014)

What about mixing it with an antifungal? I dont know if that is overkill.

I had a frog with nose rub and used a triple antibiotic ointment mixed with miconazole cream at 50/50 mixture and it cleared right up. I added the antifungal just in case. I am paranoid about fungus for some reason.


----------

